# What to do with formula samples?



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

What should I do with the giant canister of formula I received unsolicted in the mail from a company? And now they're following up with coupons.

On one hand, I don't want to discourage new moms from breastfeeding so I have an inclination to toss it.

On the other hand, it's a big canister, and if someone is already formula-feeding, it would sure save a poor mama some $.

I asked around my friends but no one knows any formula feeders.

I'm sure y'all have received samples/coupons...what do you do with them?


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

feed em to my baby of course.
just kidding.
I donated mine to a thrift store- I do not know if that is ok or not( selling"food")
Look into your area and see if a pregnancy crisis center will take it- or possibly a domestic violence shelter?
Maybe include some literature on breastfeeding- so that will even it out in your mind!
Emilie


----------



## Freesia (Apr 30, 2005)

We have a local womens shelter tht deals with families in crisis. I gave them all my samples. Al ot of the moms there don't BF due to illness or addiction. I also gave them any coupons I recieved for dipaers and formula.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I always give any unneeded baby things, even foods and formula, to the pgcy center I used to counsel at.


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

quick replies! and good ideas. thanks so much!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

I take them to a food bank. And these companies can never seem to get my last name right so I end up with a TON of these cans all sent to my address, but with a zillion spellings of my last name.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I did that too. Mine went to the local food bank.


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

I donate all of mine to our local food pantry, they are always in need of formula!! A womens shelter would be great also.


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

I offered mine up on freecycle, and a woman responded who will be taking them to a shelter on an Indian reservation. (Except the Enfamil samples, which I gave to my SIL when she decided to stop BF







)


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

edit to remove personal info


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

I donated a bunch to a crisis pg center and felt really bad about it, still do. I think in the future I would flush it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I feel that any formula samples/coupons should be returned to the company.
Alternately, you could give samples to someone who legitimately cannot breastfeed. The coupons should never be given away, for reasons stated below.
Donating the samples to a food bank could possibly interfere with someone's attempts at breastfeeding.
Donating them to a crisis pregnancy center definitely puts them in the hands of pregnant women.
Offering them up on freecycle has a host of ethical issues as well.
I think selling or giving away the coupons is possibly the worse thing you can do. You are making money at the possible expense of babies' health (if you sell them) as well as doing a disservice to breastfeeding women.







Your tracking information is on those coupons. When they get used, the formula company doesn't know who it is that used them. All they know is that their tactics of aggressively marketing formula to breastfeeding mothers (and there is proof that they send MORE samples and coupons to moms-to-be who mark indicate that they will breastfeed than they do to those who say they will formula feed) are effective. Additionally, the formula companies are certainly not giving their stuff away out of the goodness of their hearts- someone is paying the price. Formula is insanely expensive, and their are babies with legitimate needs for formula.

You may also want to read these old threads:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...hlight=formula
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...hlight=formula
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=257989
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...hlight=formula


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks for ideas everyone. I will most likely chuck the coupons.

The ebay idea is interesting. I imagine anyone who would pay for the coupons is already using formula.

annettemarie, that is my dilemma. If someone needs the formula I'd hate to waste food by flushing it. I'm just trying to figure the best way to make sure it gets into the hands of that person & not someone who would BF.

There should be a formula Do Not Call list. LOL.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Your tracking information is on those coupons.

Aww, that sucks. I never thought of that, all the times I was giving all that junk to our neighbors.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
Aww, that sucks. I never thought of that, all the times I was giving all that junk to our neighbors.










I know. A lot of people don't realize that.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I donated mine to the local domestic violence shelter. My friend works there, and says many of the women don't bf, so it's not really influencing their decision, kwim?


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

I remember being really cheesed off when the samples came to me a week before my due date from 2 different companies.

First let me say that I was not one of those beautiful pregnant women - I was sick and miserable a good bit of the time, and the last month was almost unbearable.

Secondly, I come from a long line of ff'ers, and was uncomfortable at the prospect of having samples in the house. I wouldn't put it past my own mom to mix up a bottle while I slept if it was right there.

Maybe if I had been more "myself" I would have found a good outlet for them, but I didn't ask for them and I was embarrassed that our mailman had to deliver them. I was exhausted, grouchy and stressed.

So I threw them in the garbage can. Better in the trash than in my baby.

It would be a few more months before I got my act together enough to call and tell them to stop sending me junk mail.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I gave mine(the samples) to my friend who was already FFing, but the urge to burn them and send a video tape of it to the formula companies was strong


----------



## srmina (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's an idea I don't think anyone can shoot down. :LOL Donate them to a family with a special needs child who is unable to eat by mouth. You can contact your local Children's hospital or pediatrician to get the name of a family. These kids cannot breastfeed and are often on infant formula for as long as two years before switching to enteral formula. Many moms do pump breastmilk (I did for 13 months), but the need in this population is particularly great. They have medical bills that can be stacked up to the ceiling. Sometimes formula is covered by insurance, but even so, it is a 20% copay.

If anyone is interested in this, I can also give you the web address of a tube-feeding parent support group where you could find a family.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

I would throw them out.


----------



## srmina (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's something I found in Tribal Areas...an adoptive mom who will need to supplement and is looking for formula and bm.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=277378


----------



## womama (Mar 14, 2005)

i left the coupons on the formula in the grocery store.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *womama*
i left the coupons on the formula in the grocery store.

I did that once with coupons for free boxes of rice cereal too.


----------



## zerby (Mar 28, 2004)

I donated mine to a womens violence shelter with the logis that the moms in need were already FFing. I pumped for my daughter while she was tube fed, so that would be a harder call for me to make, with the addition that the formula that she would have required was NOT offered as a sample, ( since it cost $40+ a can as compared to $10). I don't know how I woulddonate if that opportunity arrived in that case.


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

You could contact your local family services agency and give samples and coupons to foster parents. I think they have a legitimate reason to not be breastfeeding.

L.


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

Dont know if this has been mentioned but most pounds and humane societies will take formula for infant puppies and kittens that have been abandoned.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

I fed it to my cats and put it on my potplants. Any bottles or anything related to ff I've ever been given I have thrown away. No one needs any more encouragement to give up bf IMO.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chanley*
Dont know if this has been mentioned but most pounds and humane societies will take formula for infant puppies and kittens that have been abandoned.

Actually, the shelters around here won't take it anymore. They said it wasn't good enough for the animals. (!)


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

It's not nutritionally complete for young cats and dogs, that's why it's not "good enough" for animal shelters.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

We donated ours to a rehab shelter for moms. It's a place in Milwaukee that takes in moms and their kids and helps the moms kick drugs/alcohol. Since most of the moms have street drugs in their systems feeding the babes formula seemer the safer choice.

--Kari


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks for all these great ideas!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I gave the cans to a girl I know who had a baby a month before me and chose not to breastfeed. She is a poor, working mom, so I figured if I wasn't going to use it, she might aswell save money on the four cans I got.

I've been getting the coupons every month for five months and every single one is thrown in the trash.


----------



## Simply Nurtured (Nov 6, 2004)

What about freecycle?

I just saw someone offering formula on my freecycle board.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simply Nurtured*
What about freecycle?

I just saw someone offering formula on my freecycle board.

Again, there are ethical issues with potentially interfering with the breastfeeding relationship.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I threw mine away. I didn't know anyone who was already ffing.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

I got tons of cans in the mail & donated them to my church
& a battered women's shelter
when a mama/with babes needs to escape in the middle of the night, she needs whatever.
if they are FF'ing, there ya go.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

I would have DH take Polaroids of me flushing it down the toilet. Then I would send the formula compny some nice pics


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I have not tried this (while I was figuring out what to do with the formula I received it went past the expiration date), but I have read that you can drink the formula yourself for a nutritional boost while bf.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I too wanted to not promote formula feeding, so I listed the cans I had on the MDC TP for free. I figured if any woman needed them for what ever reason, I'd rather it be a woman pursuing natural living.

I could not bf my first son, so I know there are woman like me out there who truly desired to, but for what ever reason could not. I've since be able to breastfeed, but it wasn't without a lot of help from a very knowledgable and dedicated IBCLC.

No TP takers, so they ended up in the trash, expired. I sort of felt bad about it, but in the end, I can't hang on to crap just b/c. I tried to find it a suitable home, it didn't work out, so the trash was a good place for it.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Electra375*
I listed the cans I had on the MDC TP

Pssst...I don't think you're supposed to do that.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Actually, the shelters around here won't take it anymore. They said it wasn't good enough for the animals. (!)

omg-if i were you, i would see if i could get that in writing, on animal shelter letterhead and forward it to the formula company. :LOL


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
Pssst...I don't think you're supposed to do that.

Why not? There are plenty of MDC mamas that need to FF for whatever reason.

Heck if I saw free GoodStart on the MDC TP I'd be all over that. Formula is not "evil" if it is a necessary supplement. I use my MM, donated MM







, and YES I use formula.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darwinphish*
Why not? There are plenty of MDC mamas that need to FF for whatever reason.

Heck if I saw free GoodStart on the MDC TP I'd be all over that. Formula is not "evil" if it is a necessary supplement. I use my MM, donated MM







, and YES I use formula.

No, seriously I think it's in the TP rules that you can't sell formula or bottles or pacifiers. I wasn't saying anything about anything being "evil". Calm down a bit. I know for sure that thread was closed on there for this reason.

Yep, here it is: *ATTENTION All Trading Posters*


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

That formula is "evil" is implied throughout this thread and many others. Heck, people were just talking about it not being good enough for animals... and here I am needing to feed it to my baby. That stings a little, so you'll forgive me if I don't calm down just yet.

I'm really suprised that MDC interprets the WHO guidelines as preventing *giveaways* on TP. It implies that MDC mamas are succeptible to 'giving in' to FFing should they just happen upon a post for free formula. A little insulting, if you ask me.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darwinphish*
That formula is "evil" is implied throughout this thread and many others. Heck, people were just talking about it not being good enough for animals... and here I am needing to feed it to my baby. That stings a little, so you'll forgive me if I don't calm down just yet.

I'm really suprised that MDC interprets the WHO guidelines as preventing *giveaways* on TP. It implies that MDC mamas are succeptible to 'giving in' to FFing should they just happen upon a post for free formula. A little insulting, if you ask me.

Well, then I suggest you take it up Cynthia if you have such a problem with it. Don't get on my a** 'cause you have a problem with something that someone else said or if you don't like the rules. If you like formula so much, maybe you shouldn't be reading/posting in the Breastfeeding forum. You're bound to be offended in a place like this. This thread is about what to do with formula samples, nothing more (I am guessing, as I am not the OP :LOL).


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

I AM a breastfeeding mom. I am not *offended*, I am *HURT* by the fact that people are so vehemently against something I HAVE to add to my baby's diet in order to keep her healthy. I wish people would look at FFing circumstantially, and have more empathy.

I did PM Cynthia regarding this issue and did not mean to personally insult you by questioning in in this thread. Yes, it was OT, but it was not meant as an insult to you and I'm a little shocked by your reply, frankly.

To imply that I shouldn't be posting here just adds salt to the wound. Thanks.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darwinphish*
I AM a breastfeeding mom. I am not *offended*, I am *HURT* by the fact that people are so vehemently against something I HAVE to add to my baby's diet in order to keep her healthy. I wish people would look at FFing circumstantially, and have more empathy.

I did PM Cynthia regarding this issue and did not mean to personally insult you by questioning in in this thread. Yes, it was OT, but it was not meant as an insult to you and I'm a little shocked by your reply, frankly.

To imply that I shouldn't be posting here just adds salt to the wound. Thanks.

Listen, all I did was point out that someone did something that violated an MDC rule. I am truly sorry that you have problems breastfeeding, and yes, every one has different reasons, not necessarily simply a choice. You jumped on me 'cause you didn't like what other's posted and 'cause you don't like the MDC rules for the TP. I am not getting into it with you. Too many people are crawling around here lookin' to jump on someone and I am sick and tired of being jumped on.

I am not trying to add salt to anyone's wounds, but I cannot understand why you feel this is directed towards you. Everyone is fully aware that there are medical reasons for people to resort to formula. You never gave anyone a chance to take take your individual case into consideration. As far as saying that formula isn't good enough for animals, I believe that the exact quote is:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Actually, the shelters around here won't take it anymore. They said it wasn't good enough for the animals.

The animal shelter said it, not annettemarie.

Please try not to take it so personally. Any negativity directed towards FF is not for those who have no choice.


----------



## CountryMom2e (Apr 1, 2005)

I donated mine to a local food pantry. As for coupons - burn 'em! They have your name and address on them, and I didn't want the formula companies to think that they had enticed me to buy their awful stuff.

As for the diaper bag, I use it as a backup bag that I keep in DH's car so that there's always a diaper, some wipes, and an emergency outfit available. (I keep DS's full diaper bag in my car).


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
Listen, all I did was point out that someone did something that violated an MDC rule.

I didn't break any rules, I never had it for sale, it was strickly an offer to give it away to someone who might have needed instead of throwing it away.


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

When you say things like "If you like formula so much, maybe you shouldn't be reading/posting in the Breastfeeding forum." it definitely adds salt to the wound. THAT was most certainly directed toward me! In fact, it had me in tears.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Electra375*
I didn't break any rules, I never had it for sale, it was strickly an offer to give it away to someone who might have needed instead of throwing it away.


Quote:

Advertising formula, bottles, and pacifiers is a violation of the WHO Code of the Marketing of Breastmilk Substitutes which Mothering and MDC voluntarily supports. So please refrain from posting such items for sale, trade, or *giveaway*, inclluding coupons for such items.

Any questions or concerns can be addressed to me by email or PM. Thanks for your help and support in this matter.

~Cynthia Mosher
Administrator, MDC
ummmm.....


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Could we all maybe just take a step back for a moment?

Personally, I do not feel that anyone has been bashing formula on this thread. I think there is a lot of anger directed at the formula *companies* and their heavy-handed tactics. Of course it is at times medically necessary, and praise God that it's there when the alternative is a baby starving to death. That said, it is overused and way over-advertised.

I for one applaud Mothering for taking a stand against formula selling, trading, or giveaways. In our culture, the prevalant message is, you have a baby, you need formula. And, yes, even mothers who come to Mothering.com might think, hey, what the heck, I'm having a baby, I'll grab this free formula, and yes, it has the potential to interfere with the breastfeeding relationship. You can get free formula samples many places. Ditto for coupons. You can't get it here. I am very thankful for that.

If you read the sticky at the top of the breastfeeding advocacy and support board, it says:

Quote:

Members who formula feed out of necessity should not take posts critical of formula feeding personally. Members are reminded to post within the parameters of the User Agreement and refrain from personal attacks. If you feel concern about a post or discussion, please contact the moderator of the forum.

It must be clear that although we certainly do not encourage formula use we do support mothers who are doing the best they can for their children. It is very possible to find oneself compelled to use formula due to personal or family circumstances; such a mother can still be a Lactivist while seeking out support and information for her child's nutritional needs from the MDC community.
As far as my comment about it not being "good enough" for animal shelters, I was replying to a post that recommended taking it to the animal shelters. It was what I was told. While I thank you for your 2 cents regarding why it is not good enough, if you choose to read more into it than what I posted, I cannot take responsibility for that. I meant what I said, no more.

If you feel you have been personally attacked, report the post.

If you disagree with MDC's policy, take it up with CM or the Mods.


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

annettemarie, I never meant for this to turn into a big thing. Sorry.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

WOW. Annettemarie is right, take a step back before somebody gets a black eye!

Liz, I know how you struggle, since you _have_ shared your personal bf problems here on this forum. There's nothing you want more than to give up formula completely and just nurse your daughter. It must be awful to _need_ something you hate. I can see why it hurts to read here that formula is nasty- you basically *agree*, yet you have no choice but to give that to your precious daughter. You do a good job letting that roll off your back most of the time. You know it's not personal- but how can it not feel that way? I can tell you I've become a whole lot more understanding of formula-feeding moms since I 'met' you.









This comment:
"If you like formula so much, maybe you shouldn't be reading/posting in the Breastfeeding forum" was completely uncalled for.







: She doesn't freaking like it; no one who formula feeds by necessity does. I see you sort of acknowledged that in your next posts.

And annettemarie, I respect you a lot. I have to say though that I took your post with the (!) the same way that Liz did, that you were saying "See, this crap isn't even good enough for animals, let alone babies!" When one struggles so hard with not being able to breastfeed, I think a little oversensitivity is a forgivable sin.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
This comment:
"If you like formula so much, maybe you shouldn't be reading/posting in the Breastfeeding forum" was completely uncalled for. She doesn't freaking like it; no one who formula feeds by necessity does. I see you sort of acknowledged that in your next posts.

Listen, that really didn't come out right. What I should have said was if your using it or have a problem with negativity towards it. But, this probably isn't coming out right either, so I am probably just digging a deeper hole by not knowing exactly how to write what I mean. As, you noted, I did acknowledge it too . Thanks.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I think a lot of stuff didn't come out the way people meant it to on this thread!









ETA: And so I am not completely OT, I think there have been some great suggestions on this thread. I personally would have a hard time donating it to a shelter vs. an individual who was somewhat known to me, but that's just my control issues talking. I would feel icky just giving it away and _not knowing_ how or why it was being used. But if I gave it to a woman who really could not bf, I would feel decent about helping her. And I'd send it along with some of my own milk. :LOL


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

If a moderator thought my TP post was breaking the rules, then they would have told me so. The rule states 'refrain', which isn't necessarily saying you can not. There are enough woman here who have used formula not out of a desire to do so, but b/c there were no other options available to them. For MDC to prohibit us from helping each other out in a time of need would go against just about everything I've come to respect MDC for.

I also have a rubbermaid tote full of bottles from my first child, I'd gladly give those away to, if I knew their use was not b/c the mother didn't want to bf. Additionally, working mothers who pump still need bottles, so again the word refrain is not taken in my vocabulary as prohibited.

I've been around here for a long time, don't go throwing the RULE book in my face.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I tossed mine.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I donate mine to children's shelters. Those kids have no hope of being breastfed and NOT donating it to the children's shelters isn't going to change that.


----------



## Black Orchid (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mothra*
I donate mine to children's shelters. Those kids have no hope of being breastfed and NOT donating it to the children's shelters isn't going to change that.

Ditto that. I have always given my coupons and samples to people who have already gone past the point of no return. And my LC (who is an LLL leader) takes them and gives them to low supply mamas who have no choice but to supplement for whatever reason. Since we all agree that there are cases that it is medically necessary I can't see how it is problem to give those mamas formula so they don't have to buy it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Electra375*
If a moderator thought my TP post was breaking the rules, then they would have told me so. The rule states 'refrain', which isn't necessarily saying you can not. There are enough woman here who have used formula not out of a desire to do so, but b/c there were no other options available to them. For MDC to prohibit us from helping each other out in a time of need would go against just about everything I've come to respect MDC for.

I also have a rubbermaid tote full of bottles from my first child, I'd gladly give those away to, if I knew their use was not b/c the mother didn't want to bf. Additionally, working mothers who pump still need bottles, so again the word refrain is not taken in my vocabulary as prohibited.

I've been around here for a long time, don't go throwing the RULE book in my face.

The rule is fairly recent, but refrain really does mean don't. They pull threads now that offer to sell or trade or giveaway formula or coupons.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Orchid*
Ditto that. I have always given my coupons and samples to people who have already gone past the point of no return. And my LC (who is an LLL leader) takes them and gives them to low supply mamas who have no choice but to supplement for whatever reason. Since we all agree that there are cases that it is medically necessary I can't see how it is problem to give those mamas formula so they don't have to buy it.


But (and this really does bear repeating) when you give away your coupons, your info is on them. You are giving the formula companies the message that their hyperactive marketing to breastfeeding women is effective.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I give away my coupons, too. I don't fill out their surveys, so they don't know that I'm breastfeeding. The hospital where I had my youngest did not accept donations or the diaper bags from the formula companies so they didn't get my information from them. I'm assuming the last time that a well-meaning friend or family member signed me up for the coupons and stuff. This last time I gave my coupons to a family I knew that used formula, but sometimes children's shelters will take the coupons, too. Even if they don't use them they can pass them on to foster parents or parents who need them.

Formula is very, very expensive and sometimes parents will dilute the formula to save money. This is dangerous to the baby's help. I'll do anything I can to help prevent this from happening, and this includes donating my samples and coupons to people who are at risk of doing this.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't stand the formula company marketing tactics either and certainly don't want to support them. At the same time I do want to help out mamas who aren't able to produce sufficient milk on their own. I am realizing I want to learn more about milk banks and what's involved with donating. I was an overproducer with DS in the beginning, so this is something I could have done but didn't think to look into. I am wondering if there is a web site somewhere that lists all the milk banks. I did a google search and found this, but I certainly hope there are more!
www.mmbaustin.org/milkbanks.htm

Edit:
Just came across this site:
http://www.hmbana.org/locations.htm

I am really surpised there are not more! I just read this article off of the LLL web site. It looks like you can donate milk even if you don't have a local milk bank:
http://www.lalecheleague.org/llleade...rMay00p19.html


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

If the formula company sent you the coupon, somehow your info is on it.


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

Kristi, thanks for posting. You articulated how I feel so much better than I could have. It's such an emotional issue for me so it's hard for me to express how I feel. It was definitely the (!) that got me, you're right.

ZeldasMom - the best way to help out Moms w/ supply issues is mother-to-mother donation - banked milk is upwards of $3/oz and its pasteurized. You can read about direct donation here:

http://www.breastmilkdonations.com/home.html

I should say that when pregnant I threw out lots of formula samples from the OB's office. Today I would probably find a way to give them to a shelter or something (the brands I don't use), although I don't seem to ever get any in the mail myself.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
If the formula company sent you the coupon, somehow your info is on it.

All the coupons I got, and there were plenty, had my name and address printed on them. I think these are definitely tracking coupons, but maybe some are getting them from other places, that truly have no information on them? Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## T a r a (Jan 31, 2005)

I am FF & BF due to low supply. I would love to have additional coupons to help ease the cost. Of course now baby is close to one year so the need isn't there.

As PP mentioned, the companies do track who uses the checks and then sends more out. For me, this isn't a bad thing. My sister also FF due to a serious health condition of hers.


----------



## Black Orchid (Mar 28, 2005)

I work for a marketing company, so I know what happens with manufacture's coupons. I'm just happy to help someone who really needs it. Not too worried if the FF companies don't know I am still breastfeeding, its just one more can that they will not sell for their inflated prices. And just so you know, the % of manufacturer costs that come from marketing is pretty low in consumer goods. They do not get a very high redemption on coupons at all (10% at best) so whether someone who really needs it uses a coupon isn't causing someone else to pay more.

The good will I am extending to these women who need help override any percieved benefit of not using the coupons. I prefer to express activism in other ways, like volunteering my time to help in a lactation clinic and donating time and money to organizations like LLL who promote breastfeeding.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Orchid*
I work for a marketing company, so I know what happens with manufacture's coupons. I'm just happy to help someone who really needs it. Not too worried if the FF companies don't know I am still breastfeeding, its just one more can that they will not sell for their inflated prices. And just so you know, the % of manufacturer costs that come from marketing is pretty low in consumer goods. They do not get a very high redemption on coupons at all (10% at best) so whether someone who really needs it uses a coupon isn't causing someone else to pay more.

The good will I am extending to these women who need help override any percieved benefit of not using the coupons. I prefer to express activism in other ways, like volunteering my time to help in a lactation clinic and donating time and money to organizations like LLL who promote breastfeeding.

I disagree. Formula companies market more aggressively to breastfeeding women. When a formula company realizes that a breastfeeding woman is using the coupons, it only encourages them to market even more aggressively to breastfeeding women. If someone wants/needs the coupons, they should sign themselves up. If they truly have a need, they probably qualify for WIC.

Additionally, no matter what the percentage of redemption of the coupons, the fact remains that they do not simply eat the cost. Formula is so much more expensive than it has to be. Why? Aggressive advertising, including giveaways, "free" samples, and coupons.

You certainly are entitled to express activism in any way you wish, if you wish to extend "good will" in this way. But I think for breastfeeding women to use these coupons at all, in any way, unless they themselves are using them due to a very real need to supplement, they are doing a disservice to themselves, and to breastfeeding.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I had a few cans of formula collecting dust in my basement. I gave them to dd's ped when she went for check up along with some coupons I still had.
He was very excited I brought them in.
Other coupons I mailed to a couple of mdc mama's and some i throw away.

ETA
Wow, what a thread!
I wanted to add that I am 99% sure when I saw the thread looking for coupons this rule for the tp was not yet posted.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

AnnetteMarie is right!
Formula companies give those samples and coupons out banking on the failure of women to breastfeed their babies. The formula itself is what causes the vast majority of supply problems in the first place, which leads to more supplementation, which leads to less milk supply, thus putting an effective stop to that breastfeeding relationship. They are in violation of the WHO code on the marketing of breastmilk substitutes when they give those samples and coupons out, because of how that practice undermines the breastfeeding relationship for many, many women. Mothering believes in and upholds the WHO code, always has.

the best plan of action is to not give your name and address out to anyone when you are pregnant, and not get those samples in the mail in the first place.


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks for a great discussion & great ideas. I found a place in town that works with low-income families and that I know does a lot of breastfeeding education & support. They said they would give the can to someone who is already FFing.

Thanks!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Not sure if this was listed, but donating them to a non profit adoption agencies is also a good idea. I know at the agency we were affiliated with often gave little notice when a couple was getting a baby and would try to pack them a diaper bag with some supplies for right now. Also some adoption agencies have babies in foster care for a few days before they go to their new parents, and the formula is needed.


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

When it was clear that I wouldn't need them, I gave my formula samples away to a food co-op for people who needed to use them. It was really important to me to not waste this food (yes, it is food). I totally disagree with people throwing them out. Not having a sample isn't going to change anyone's mind in the direction of breastfeeding - if women are both desirous and able to breastfeed, then they will. For me the formula was never a temptation to use. It was there in case I had to use it (which I was fortunate enough not to).


----------



## onandon (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't read all the replies....

I wrote "RETURN TO SENDER" and popped it back in the mail. As for the coupons, I did the same thing, and then I finally called to find out how Enfamil got my name and to be taken off the list. I didn't get any more coupons and found out that "American Baby" magazine gave them my name. So, now how do I get off the list for American Baby? They can't seem to take my name off their subscription list!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytolittlelilly*
Not having a sample isn't going to change anyone's mind in the direction of breastfeeding - if women are both desirous and able to breastfeed, then they will.


But studies have shown just the opposite- formula companies market more aggressively to women who indicate they are planning to breastfeed, and having formula samples available in the home can interfere with the breastfeeding relationship.


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

Ok, I have to preface with one of the most annoying things people can say here, BUT: I haven't read this entire thread. Sorry, I got stuck on the argument & decided to move on. I have restless toddlers that need to go for a walk.

The OP got a lot of good ideas, but I'm not sure this has been mentioned. If your area has a local Mothers of Multiples club, you could see if they have a website & offer them there. Many of us mamas of multiples have supply issues and can't quite keep up with our babies. And many are unable to breastfeed because we've had preemies & people don't realize how hard it is to breastfeed preemies.

Just another suggestion.

I'm mixed on the coupon issue. But I'd probably just offer the coupons to whomever I gave the formula to. Sometimes formula is a necessary evil.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytolittlelilly*
Not having a sample isn't going to change anyone's mind in the direction of breastfeeding - if women are both desirous and able to breastfeed, then they will.

I can't disagree with you more! If a woman is having difficulties breastfeeding, if her baby isn't gaining enough weight on breastmilk alone, giving just one bottle of formula can make it near impossible for her to breastfeed that baby! I know, I was that woman. It took two months of pumping at least 8 times every day to get my milk supply back. That is not something just anyone would want to or is able to do to save the nursing relationship, and I can't blame them for that. Some women just don't know any better than to follow everyone's advice, "go ahead and give him a bottle of formula at night, he'll sleep better" or "it won't hurt anything to give that baby some formula every now and then" when the exact opposite is true! ONE bottle can totally undermine breastfeeding. ONE bottle can lead to nipple preference or a bad latch. Without adequate support or information, most women cannot make breastfeeding work in those situations.

And again, I'm agreeing with AnnetteMarie. Formula companies give those samples out for the sole purpose of undermining the breastfeeding relationship. If it didn't work, they wouldn't do it. Giving those samples to an unsuspecting new mom is the same as helping the formula companies make more money. I vote for throwing the stuff away, and I'm not ashamed or afraid to say so.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I told my cousin to put them in the compost pile when she discovered hers today (5 days after coming home from the hospital with her dd). If babies survive on the stuff, it's bound to be good for the plants.

I worked as a church secretary for awhile and we'd give out toothpaste, sposies, deodorant, soap, all those sorts of toiletry items to people who needed them. We had a policy of not giving out (or accepting donations of) any kind of baby food. I think it was because we couldn't open the packages up and make individual 'servings' like we could with laundry soap and babywipes and that sort of thing. I think you'll probably end up creating more waste finding a spot to donate them than if you just toss them.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
But studies have shown just the opposite- formula companies market more aggressively to women who indicate they are planning to breastfeed, and having formula samples available in the home can interfere with the breastfeeding relationship.

Ooo, a mission in life! I'll write all the formula companies and tell them I'm going to breastfeed, and then they'll direct their attentions to me and leave the people who are uncertain alone.









I do know my cousin who'd been bfing in the hospital (latched on right away, may we all be so lucky in our future/current nursing relationships) got sent home with a bunch of samples.







She was supposed to be sent home with the bfing pack.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Low on protein?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*
I do know my cousin who'd been bfing in the hospital (latched on right away, may we all be so lucky in our future/current nursing relationships) got sent home with a bunch of samples.







She was supposed to be sent home with the bfing pack.

That *is* the breastfeeding pack. It's paid for by a formula company (take your pick, they all do it) and the sole purpose is to undermine the breastfeeding mother's confidence and milk supply. It's very tricky, and underhanded, and it sells formula or the formula companies wouldn't do it.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
That *is* the breastfeeding pack. It's paid for by a formula company (take your pick, they all do it) and the sole purpose is to undermine the breastfeeding mother's confidence and milk supply. It's very tricky, and underhanded, and it sells formula or the formula companies wouldn't do it.

I am not so sure that's entirely true everywhere. I got a diaper bag with a couple of freezer packs, another little padded pack for putting milk in it and a changing pad. No samples or coupons in the ones I got. They did all say Enfamil on them though.


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
I can't disagree with you more! If a woman is having difficulties breastfeeding, if her baby isn't gaining enough weight on breastmilk alone, giving just one bottle of formula can make it near impossible for her to breastfeed that baby! I know, I was that woman. It took two months of pumping at least 8 times every day to get my milk supply back. That is not something just anyone would want to or is able to do to save the nursing relationship, and I can't blame them for that. Some women just don't know any better than to follow everyone's advice, "go ahead and give him a bottle of formula at night, he'll sleep better" or "it won't hurt anything to give that baby some formula every now and then" when the exact opposite is true! ONE bottle can totally undermine breastfeeding. ONE bottle can lead to nipple preference or a bad latch. Without adequate support or information, most women cannot make breastfeeding work in those situations.

And again, I'm agreeing with AnnetteMarie. Formula companies give those samples out for the sole purpose of undermining the breastfeeding relationship. If it didn't work, they wouldn't do it. Giving those samples to an unsuspecting new mom is the same as helping the formula companies make more money. I vote for throwing the stuff away, and I'm not ashamed or afraid to say so.

And I can't disagree with you more. I think women are smart enough to make their own decisions about whether or not they want to breastfeed, and how far they can and want to go to make that happen.

For me, I had always envisioned formula feeding, well before I ever got pregnant. I was formula fed myself, and I didn't know anyone who had breastfed. It's not a fate worse than death by the way. I was totally opposed to breastfeeding because I didn't know anything about it and my husband kept bugging me about how I should do it. But when I got pregnant, I read all about breastfeeding and decided to do it on the basis of the benefits to my baby. So I knew all about the law of supply and demand because I did a little research beforehand. There was also an LC group at the hospital I gave birth at. They were a tremendous resource for me. With my own research and the help of these women at the hospital, I was able to breastfeed successfully without supplementation.

I still signed up for all of the formula samples and the coupons I could possibly get while I was pregnant in case it didn't work out. I could care less if the formula companies have my information. I got more than 3 whole pallets of the stuff. I was thrilled to be able to give this food away to people who need it.

To me this whole argument reminds me of people in 2000 who had to "vote their conscience" with Nader. It's easy to dump out a bunch of food as a protest when you don't need that food.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well then. Just... wow. I don't know what to say. We are at fundamentally

Quote:

And I can't disagree with you more. I think women are smart enough to make their own decisions about whether or not they want to breastfeed, and how far they can and want to go to make that happen.
Heck, why advocate at all then. Breastfeeding vs formula feeding is more than just a simple matter of choice. It is a health concern, and one that is doubly important because an innocent baby will be effected for the rest of her life. is not like choosing what brand of car seat to buy, or whether to use cloth or disposable diapers. It is more along the lines of telling women that drinking when they are pregnant, or smoking around the baby have serious health risks.

Quote:

I still signed up for all of the formula samples and the coupons I could possibly get while I was pregnant in case it didn't work out. I could care less if the formula companies have my information. I got more than 3 whole pallets of the stuff. I was thrilled to be able to give this food away to people who need it.
You were lucky that you didn't use it. Statistically, because it's there, many women do end up using the "free" samples of formula.

Quote:

To me this whole argument reminds me of people in 2000 who had to "vote their conscience" with Nader. It's easy to dump out a bunch of food as a protest when you don't need that food.
Some things are a matter of conscience. Life is not about getting as much free crap as you can, just because you can. Sometimes, we need to take a stand.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
You were lucky that you didn't use it. Statistically, because it's there, many women do end up using the "free" samples of formula.

Very true!!!
If I didnt have free formula in my house with my son (now 4) he wouldnt have gotten any for sure when he was a small babe and maybe when he started biting and wouldnt stop around 10m I wouldnt have given him those all bottles of formula I did becuse the thought of getting bitten made me crazy. Maybe I would have tried harder to get him to stop biting?? Instead I gave him the formula because it was there and he didnt care what it was so long as his belly was full.
With dd (17m now), I tried a few times to give her a bottle. Formula because it was here and free and pumped breastmilk. She would only take from the tap!!! Wanted nothing to do with the bottle.

(Wanted to note that I have no problem with formula or people who use it)


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Heck, why advocate at all then. Breastfeeding vs formula feeding is more than just a simple matter of choice. It is a health concern, and one that is doubly important because an innocent baby will be effected for the rest of her life. is not like choosing what brand of car seat to buy, or whether to use cloth or disposable diapers. It is more along the lines of telling women that drinking when they are pregnant, or smoking around the baby have serious health risks.

You were lucky that you didn't use it. Statistically, because it's there, many women do end up using the "free" samples of formula.

Some things are a matter of conscience. Life is not about getting as much free crap as you can, just because you can. Sometimes, we need to take a stand.


Well, I myself don't like being preached to about doing anything, particularly as it pertains to my body. If I had people coming up to me with a militant stance about breastfeeding, I would respond negatively to that. As a mom, I WANT to have more choices and options, not less. I'll do the research, and decide for myself if I want to breastfeed or FF.

I'm not going to do any searches for statistics. As for your statistics on the samples, I just have to think there's a lot more going on than what's accounted for there. Such as, accounting for what resources new moms have. Can they take some time off work, enough for a good BF relationship to be developed. Do they have the income to be able to take time off work and still pay for decent food, diapers, and other essentials. Do they have support from a partner or family for household managment. Do they have healthcare resources for mom and baby. All of this is CRITICAL to BF success, not simply whether women have formula in the house already.

Fighting for equitable healthcare and workers' rights is the area I choose to direct my activist energies, not in throwing food away. My conscience tells me it's wrong to waste food that other people can use.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:

Well, I myself don't like being preached to about doing anything, particularly as it pertains to my body. If I had people coming up to me with a militant stance about breastfeeding, I would respond negatively to that. As a mom, I WANT to have more choices and options, not less. I'll do the research, and decide for myself if I want to breastfeed or FF.
How is it militant to share the simple fact that breastfeeding is the norm and that formula feeding has inherent health risks? If someone came up to you and said "You must put your child in a car seat" would you not put your child in a car seat just because you disliked their preachy tone? And yes, it's your body. It's also your baby's body.

Quote:

All of this is CRITICAL to BF success, not simply whether women have formula in the house already.
Of course there is more to it than JUST formula samples, but formula samples are a contributing factor. Whether you believe it or not, they really are.

Quote:

I was not getting samples for the hell of it. I was getting them in case I needed them. My conscience tells me it's wrong to waste food that other people can use.
Like in case your breasts fell off?


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
I am not so sure that's entirely true everywhere. I got a diaper bag with a couple of freezer packs, another little padded pack for putting milk in it and a changing pad. No samples or coupons in the ones I got. They did all say Enfamil on them though.

And you remember the name Enfamil, which is just what the company wanted. With soft, warm, fuzzy feelings they hope, like the ones evoked by the gentle music in a certain company's formula commercials.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytolittlelilly*
To me this whole argument reminds me of people in 2000 who had to "vote their conscience" with Nader. It's easy to dump out a bunch of food as a protest when you don't need that food.

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=194893

Breastfeeding boards: what we are about by Raven (mod)

*bold emphasis mine*

Quote:

Mothering Magazine supports and advocates Breastfeeding and all the benefits to both mother and child that result from breastfeeding. As an extension of Mothering Magazing, MotheringDotCommune (MDC) upholds this as an integral part of its community purpose. *MDC is a platform for SUPPORT and ADVOCACY to mothers and babies who are passionate about their right to breastfeed.* As such it is a valuable and safe place for those who seek advice, support, and action when it comes to the many challenges, obstacles, and societal conditions they experience as breastfeeding mothers.

Members who formula feed out of necessity should not take posts critical of formula feeding personally. Members are reminded to post within the parameters of the User Agreement and refrain from personal attacks. If you feel concern about a post or discussion, please contact the moderator of the forum.

It must be clear that although we certainly do not encourage formula use we do support mothers who are doing the best they can for their children. It is very possible to find oneself compelled to use formula due to personal or family circumstances; such a mother can still be a Lactivist while seeking out support and information for her child's nutritional needs from the MDC community.


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
How is it militant to share the simple fact that breastfeeding is the norm and that formula feeding has inherent health risks? If someone came up to you and said "You must put your child in a car seat" would you not put your child in a car seat just because you disliked their preachy tone? And yes, it's your body. It's also your baby's body. ?

It sounds about as militant and preachy as I could imagine. Equating non-use of the car seat to FF is inappropriate.

Of course there is more to it than JUST formula samples, but formula samples are a contributing factor. Whether you believe it or not, they really are.

Well you're not mentioning any of those other factors, are you? If I were to go with what you're saying in this thread, everyone would suddenly be breastfeeding if it weren't for those darned formula samples.

Like in case your breasts fell off?[/QUOTE]

Yes, I got the samples in case my breasts fell off


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=194893

Breastfeeding boards: what we are about by Raven (mod)

*bold emphasis mine*

So what's your point here? That I don't support breastfeeding? You could not possibly be more wrong. Maybe I don't fit your mold of what a BF advocate should be. What I don't support is people throwing out food that other people could use.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

You may want to familiarize yourself with how to use the quote feature. It is difficult to read and make sense of your responses.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:

It sounds about as militant and preachy as I could imagine.
Saying that breastfeeding is the norm (or "best" if you will) and the formula feeding has health hazards is preachy and militant? Well, dang, then, even the formula companies are militant breastfeeding advocates.

Quote:

Equating non-use of the car seat to FF is inappropriate.
Why? Are they not both health and safety concerns?

Quote:

Well you're not mentioning any of those other factors, are you? If I were to go with what you're saying in this thread, everyone would suddenly be breastfeeding if it weren't for those darned formula samples.
Actually, you have completely misrepresented me. No where did I say formula samples were the sole cause of breastfeeding failure. I said they were a *contributing factor*. I didn't mention the other factors because they aren't what this thread is about. If you check the title, the thread is "what to do with *formula samples*" which should sufficiently explain why I am only mentioning *formula samples*.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
But studies have shown just the opposite- formula companies market more aggressively to women who indicate they are planning to breastfeed, and having formula samples available in the home can interfere with the breastfeeding relationship.

I would like to read these studies, links please?


----------



## twopeasinpod (Aug 20, 2003)

They sent us home with a CASE of little nutramigen bottles for our bf'd twins, after berating us for not supplementing repeatedly.

We used them for baby animals on the farm. baaaa.

The world commiserates on substituting breastmilk. (PDF)


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheFence*
I would like to read these studies, links please?


Here are two from the American Academy of Pediatrics policy paper
"Breastfeeding and the Use of Human milk"

Howard CR, Howard FM, Weitzman ML Infant formula distribution and advertising in pregnancy: a hospital survey. Birth. 1994; 21:14-19 [Medline]
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract

Howard FM, Howard CR, Weitzman ML The physician as advertiser: the unintentional discouragement of breast-feeding. Obstet Gynecol. 1993; 81:1048-1051 [Abstract]
http://www.greenjournal.org/cgi/cont...ract/81/6/1048


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Articles for general knowledge
http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/199...ula/index.html
http://www.zipmall.com/bab-bott.htm

Secondary Sources
http://www.4woman.gov/editor/Aug03/aug03.htm

Quote:

Formula Industry Advertising - There is always free cheese in a mouse trap. Free samples of infant formula, coupons, and hospital discharge packs are pervasive in the United States. Pregnant women and new mothers are bombarded by industry advertising on TV, in popular magazines, at the grocery store, at the doctor's office, and in the mail. Usually there is a disclaimer that breastfeeding is the preferred infant feeding method, but most authorities agree the disclaimer does not balance the impact of the advertising. A study reported in the March 2000 Public Relations and Marketing News, found that women exposed to commercial information about formula were five times more likely to stop breastfeeding before they even left the hospital.
http://www.breastfeeding.com/reading...marketing.html

Quote:

Researchers from the University of Rochester School of Medicine randomly distributed commercial formula marketing materials or non-commercial breastfeeding materials to 444 women who were at their doctors� offices for prenatal visits. Researchers then followed up with the women at 2, 6, 12 and 24 weeks postpartum.

A study published in the February issue of Obstetrics & Gynecology revealed the researchers� findings. Among the women who received free formula samples and other commercial materials, there was a five-fold increase in the number of women who quit breastfeeding while still in the hospital. Also among the women who received the commercial packs, there was also a two-fold increase in the amount of women who quit within the first two weeks after birth. The researchers found that in the long-term, there was no difference in breastfeeding duration among the two groups of women.
http://www.compleatmother.com/study.htm

Quote:

Breast-feeding cessation in the early peripartum period was significantly higher in women exposed to the commercial intervention. For every 100 women exposed prenatally to commercial materials in this study, six women quit breast-feeding before hospital discharge because of that exposure (one out of every 17 women);
Abstracts of Actual Studies

Quote:

The meta-analysis showed that when comparing commercial discharge packs with any of the controls (no intervention, non-commercial pack and combinations of these), exclusive breastfeeding was reduced at all time points in the presence of commercial hospital discharge packs.
http://www.breastfeedingtaskforla.or...arge-packs.htm

Quote:

Breast-feeding initiation (relative risk [RR] 0.93, 95% confidence interval [CI] 0.61, 1.43) and duration after 2 weeks (hazard ratio 1.19, 95% CI 0.86, 1.64) were not affected. Women in the commercial group were more likely to cease breast-feeding before hospital discharge (RR 5.80, 95% CI 1.25, 54.01) and before 2 weeks (adjusted odds ratio [OR] 1.91, 95% CI 1.02, 3.55). In subgroup analyses, women with uncertain goals for breast-feeding or goals of 12 weeks or less experienced shortened exclusive (hazard ratio 1.53, 95% CI 1.06, 2.21), full (hazard ratio 1.70, 95% CI 1.18, 2.48), and overall (hazard ratio 1.75, 95% CI 1.16, 2.64) breast-feeding duration when exposed to the commercial intervention.
http://www.greenjournal.org/cgi/cont...tract/95/2/296

Additionally, Milk, Money, and Madness is an entire BOOK dedicated to the subject of breastfeeding and formula company tactics


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

America Academy of Family Physicians breastfeeding policy

Quote:

AAFP Policy Statement on Breastfeeding

Breastfeeding is the physiological norm for both mothers and their children. The AAFP recommends that all babies, with rare exceptions, be breastfed and/or receive expressed human milk exclusively for about the first six months of life. .....

...General Recommendations For All Family Physicians
1. Breastfeeding promotion and education need to occur throughout the life cycle.
a. Provide accurate and appropriate breastfeeding information at all preventive health visits throughout the lifespan.
b. Provide accurate information about infant feeding during preconception and all prenatal visits.

2. Family physicians, whether or not they provide maternity care, should establish a breastfeeding-friendly office.17,20
a. *Avoid the direct or implied endorsement of artificial baby milks (formula) by eliminating the distribution of samples and formula-company sponsored materials.*11,12
http://www.aafp.org/x6633.xml


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

http://www.compleatmother.com/study.htm


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey! No hijacking my thread to get all snarky on either side of the fence!


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm "responding" in a new thread under BF advocacy.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Let's remember to keep this post within the limits of the UA. Attacking, name calling, etc is not allowed.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm not trying to be adversarial, but I don't see where this is being done. Could you PM me if any of my posts have crossed the line?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytolittlelilly*
And I can't disagree with you more. I think women are smart enough to make their own decisions about whether or not they want to breastfeed, and how far they can and want to go to make that happen.


hm... since you quoted my post, in which I related my own PERSONAL experience with formula supplementation sabotaging my breastfeeding relationship with my first daughter, I suppose I should respond. Who are you to tell me my experience is not valid? I know many women who have experienced something very similar to what I did, but none of them were able to continue trying to make breastfeeding work, and their babies ended up on formula 100%. That is indeed what the goal is when formula companies hand out samples and freebies. They bank on our failure to breastfeed. They take great steps to see that we cannot nurse our babies. I was relating my PERSONAL story of how formula nearly put an effective end to nursing! That ONE bottle of formula I gave DD, that I was sent home with from the hospital, caused severe difficulties, on top of the problems we were already having that had not been diagnosed or even hinted at. With ONE bottle of formula, my baby no longer could latch on to nurse. That, coupled with her tongue tie and weak suck meant she wasn't gaining enough weight. That, coupled with the problems we were having, meant that my supply plummetted (AFTER GIVING HER ONE 3 oz BOTTLE OF FORMULA). The drop in my supply meant that I *had* to give her more formula, or watch her slowly starve to death. You didn't have that same experience, okay, fine. But I did, and lots of other women did, too. And that is what the formula companies want to happen, it only benefits them when breastfeeding fails. I couldn't have wanted to nurse my baby more than I did, and it was only through sheer stubbornness that I managed to make it work. I'm not the only one, or they wouldn't still be giving out those samples. It works. It's effective. It's very powerful marketing ploy to get people to buy their formula. They wouldn't do it (give away samples and freebies) if it didn't profit them somehow.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
hm... since you quoted my post, in which I related my own PERSONAL experience with formula supplementation sabotaging my breastfeeding relationship with my first daughter, I suppose I should respond.










I'm glad you shared your story here, and I am happy that you were able to work it out.


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

Just wanted to talk about a small, minor situation I had with formula samples. Both my best friend and Mom signed me up for free samples even though I told them I had made up my mind that I was going to breastfeed. However, my Mom told me "I couldn't do it, so you probably won't be able to". When I asked why they couldn't breastfeed, they both said "I tried, and I just couldn't". I don't know, it kind of hurt my feelings to have almost no confidence in my abilities or desires. My mother nagged me to give birth in a hospital so that I could get the free diaper bag and samples (thank god I gave birth at home!







: ), which I thought was a little rediculous. Toward the end of my pregnancy, I threw out the two cans of powdered formula I ended up with (at the time I felt guilty for wasting food). It's a good thing I did. Being new to breastfeeding with almost no support (except my dh







), exhausted, worried, frustrated, I ALMOST gave up and went to go make a bottle for ds. When I realized the formula wasn't there, it hit me - "What the heck am I doing?". It reminded me of why I was breastfeeding to begin with, and renewed my determination to continue. I now have a wonderful breastfeeding relationship with my wonderful healthy son, and I now don't care what my family/friends think. They don't know what they are missing!!!


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't understand how anyone could be unclear on the effect formula marketing, including and especially samples, has on breastfeeding relationships. Formula companies spend big bucks on this stuff. They hire consultants and plan huge campaigns. They're savvy businesses, not morons: _why would they spend that money if they didn't know it worked?_


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
hm... since you quoted my post, in which I related my own PERSONAL experience with formula supplementation sabotaging my breastfeeding relationship with my first daughter, I suppose I should respond. Who are you to tell me my experience is not valid? I know many women who have experienced something very similar to what I did, but none of them were able to continue trying to make breastfeeding work, and their babies ended up on formula 100%. That is indeed what the goal is when formula companies hand out samples and freebies. They bank on our failure to breastfeed. They take great steps to see that we cannot nurse our babies. I was relating my PERSONAL story of how formula nearly put an effective end to nursing! That ONE bottle of formula I gave DD, that I was sent home with from the hospital, caused severe difficulties, on top of the problems we were already having that had not been diagnosed or even hinted at. With ONE bottle of formula, my baby no longer could latch on to nurse. That, coupled with her tongue tie and weak suck meant she wasn't gaining enough weight. That, coupled with the problems we were having, meant that my supply plummetted (AFTER GIVING HER ONE 3 oz BOTTLE OF FORMULA). The drop in my supply meant that I *had* to give her more formula, or watch her slowly starve to death. You didn't have that same experience, okay, fine. But I did, and lots of other women did, too. And that is what the formula companies want to happen, it only benefits them when breastfeeding fails. I couldn't have wanted to nurse my baby more than I did, and it was only through sheer stubbornness that I managed to make it work. I'm not the only one, or they wouldn't still be giving out those samples. It works. It's effective. It's very powerful marketing ploy to get people to buy their formula. They wouldn't do it (give away samples and freebies) if it didn't profit them somehow.

Just wanted to say that I had no intention of saying that your PERSONAL experience was not valid. If you took that way, I'm very sorry. My quote actually refers to how far women *CAN* as well as, *want* to make a BF reationship work. I was also relating my PERSONAL experience here, and I guess I kind of felt attacked about why I wanted to get as many formula samples as possible. I still think women should have choices about what they want to do in terms of BF, FF, or both, but it seems that's not what this thread was supposed to be about.

I'm sure the F companies schemes must have success in undermining BF or it wouldn't work. I'm not sure that I was really saying that? When it was brought up, I did want to make it clear that there are lots of reasons for BF relationships to be undermined. What I originally wanted to say was that I think it's really misguided and not constructive to the "cause" to throw formula away or give it to animals, when moms who are ALREADY FF are in need of it.

I'm sorry we can't have a discussion without rubbing each other the wrong way! It just keeps happening.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Getting back to the OP - I felt pretty good about donating my extra samples to a foodbank specifically for HIV positive people.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

I think it's really misguided and not constructive to the "cause" to throw formula away or give it to animals, when moms who are ALREADY FF are in need of it.
I see your POV. But to me, it was an act of empowerment to leave the formula in the hospital room. It made me feel strong and empowered to breastfeed exclusively, when previously I had supplemented without fulling understanding the impact of supplementing, destroying my first breastfeeding relationship.

I donate both food and time to hunger causes, but if I were to have another baby, I would not allow formula in my house to possibly damage my child's health unless it were required in an emergency. (_And in my family, we tend to have those illnesses and side effects that formula can cause....ear infections, food allergies, etc._) And I would throw samples away with a clear conscience, instead of waiting until I could bring it to a charity, because in the meantime its presence in the cupboard might cause me to give in one tough night and use it.

I understand you feeling attacked. I felt attacked by you as well, and what's worse I felt my children were being attacked, in a way, if you can see what I mean by what I wrote in the previous paragraph.


----------

